# asian fit goggles



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

There are also Asian fit Dragon Rogue and Mace goggles too. That I know for a fact. I hear there are also Smith ones.


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

i have the crowbar and they fit pretty good...least amount of nosebridge gap compared to electric eg2 and some spy's. i also have the spy soldiers that fit well...


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Asian fit? Did I miss something because you guys are talking about it so casually :laugh:

I didn't know Asians needed special goggles.


----------



## Salvation (Sep 19, 2010)

Most Asians, like myself, have flatter faces or less pronounced bridges.
As a result, most standard fit goggles do not fit them so well, often leaving a gap above or around the nose which allows cold and dry air into the goggle.
Asian fit goggles have foam that's designed to compensate for this to minimise the occurrence of the aforementioned gap.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Salvation said:


> Most Asians, like myself, have flatter faces or less pronounced bridges.
> As a result, most standard fit goggles do not fit them so well, often leaving a gap above or around the nose which allows cold and dry air into the goggle.
> Asian fit goggles have foam that's designed to compensate for this to minimise the occurrence of the aforementioned gap.


Aha, you learn something new everyday!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If a co. were to come out with goggles for those with a huge shnozz, what would it be called?


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Jew-fit. :laugh:
I would probably have to buy those for myself


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> If a co. were to come out with goggles for those with a huge shnozz, what would it be called?


LoL!!! To be fair, I believe Oakley is now phasing into the term "Alternative fit." We have it labeled as such on our site now.

Search for : oakley alternative fit : Snowboards

I personally love Oakley Asian Fits. I've seen Dragon Asian Fits as well. Love those goggles too. I use the A-Frames and Splices. My favorite are the Splices.

As for Smith, from what I know, they design their foam for all types of faces including Asians. However, their I/O does not fit me at all. Huge gap in the nose. I do have a huge, flat head though @ 63cm. I don't have that bump in the back of my head so that is flat and big lol. I think I always slept on my back as a baby since my head looks squished when you look at my profile


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Leo said:


> LoL!!! To be fair, I believe Oakley is now phasing into the term "Alternative fit." We have it labeled as such on our site now.


That's a smart move.



Leo said:


> As for Smith, from what I know, they design their foam for all types of faces including Asians.


Good to know Smith's foam doesn't discriminate! :laugh:


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Leo said:


> LoL!!! To be fair, I believe Oakley is now phasing into the term "Alternative fit." We have it labeled as such on our site now.
> 
> Search for : oakley alternative fit : Snowboards



Nope, they're still labeled as asian fit, haha.
Oakley Asian Fit Goggles For Men | Oakley Official Store

I mean, to be honest, I guess it kinda gets the intended market across...?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Snowfox said:


> Nope, they're still labeled as asian fit, haha.
> Oakley Asian Fit Goggles For Men | Oakley Official Store
> 
> I mean, to be honest, I guess it kinda gets the intended market across...?


Yea, they still have it on their site that way. I say phasing because our order lists (the order sheet for our gear buyers) now show it as Alternative Fit. Hence we changed our site to reflect the Oakley order sheets.

I'm sure Oakley is going to change it by next season. They're probably leaving it like that on their site for now so more Asians can get in the know.


----------



## clankfu (Jan 29, 2010)

Leo said:


> As for Smith, from what I know, they design their foam for all types of faces including Asians. However, their I/O does not fit me at all. Huge gap in the nose. I do have a huge, flat head though @ 63cm. I don't have that bump in the back of my head so that is flat and big lol. I think I always slept on my back as a baby since my head looks squished when you look at my profile


Had a huge gap with I/O so I sold them and bought the I/OS. Fits perfectly.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

clankfu said:


> Had a huge gap with I/O so I sold them and bought the I/OS. Fits perfectly.


Yea, I tried the I/Os as well. Thing is, I have a huge head as I've already mentioned. The I/OS is too small for me and still has a gap.

You know how EG2s are so epically big on people? Well... They aren't as epically big on my head lol. Still the biggest goggle, just that it doesn't look so ridiculous on my head. By ridiculous I mean space helmet.


----------

